# "ASUS VG278HE" Frage an ALLE Besitzer eines ASUS VG278H/HE!



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

Tag Leute 

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen Asus VG278HE hier stehen welchen ich jedoch aus diesen Gründen zurückgegeben habe:
Backlight bleeding (In der Mitte des bildschirm scheinte es durch).
Black crush im Standart und RGB Modus (In dunklen szenen ist nichts mehr zu sehen in bf3 z.b. nicht mal mehr die eigene waffe und Hand).
Monitor war leicht schräg.

Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob ihr auch dieses backlight bleeding in der mitte des bildschirms habt und auch den black crush im standartmodus. Der Standartmodus ist wie ich beim testen gemerkt habe der beste und einzige modus welcher ein sehr gutes bild abliefert bis eben auf den blackcursh welchen zumindest ich mit diesem Monitor hatte. Sollte ich ein montagsmodell bekommen haben würde ich es nochmal probieren da ich sonst zufrieden mit dem monitor war.

grüße


----------



## dubako (8. Februar 2013)

Nabend.... Ich habe diesen Monitor seit gut einem Monat im Betrieb. Du hast mit 100 prozentiger Sicherheit ein sogenanntes "Montagsmodell" erwischt !

Null Backlight Bleeding! Kein Pixel Fehler. Minimal Clouding unterhalb des Bildschirms. Sieht man auch nur wenn der PC bootet,weil kein Bild zu sehen ist. In der Praxis sehe ich nix.

Für mich der Beste 27 Zoll mit der höheren Hz Frequenz. Den vergleichbaren Ilyama hatte ich retour geschickt. Gut wenn man heute vergleichen kann wenn man die Sachen Online bestellt. 

Ich habe das Teil mittels Vesa Halterung an der Wand befestigt. 3 LEDs Schienen an der Rückseite vom Monitor angebracht. Echt top für die Augen.Etwas größerer Abstand zum Betrachter finde ich bei 27 Zoll viel besser.





Ratibor schrieb:


> Tag Leute
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen Asus VG278HE hier stehen welchen ich jedoch aus diesen Gründen zurückgegeben habe:
> Backlight bleeding (In der Mitte des bildschirm scheinte es durch).
> ...


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

Danke für die antwort.  Gabs bei dir in spielen mit dem standartmodus in sehr dunklen szenen auch kein blackcrush?

grüße


----------



## KaterTom (8. Februar 2013)

Das Bleeding habe ich auch nicht dafür aber den blackcrush, gerade wieder in skyrim. Ich schalte dann einfach mit der s-Taste den splendid Modus auf Spielmodus und es werde Licht! Für den normalen Gebrauch ist mir der Spielmodus aber auch zu grell. Die von dubako erwähnten dunklen wolken am unteren Rand habe ich auch.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

Danke für die antwort.  Der blackcrush scheint im standartmodus normal zu sein... Wir sind nicht die einzigen die den blackcrush haben wie ich gerade herausfand. :/ Das umschalten ist für mich keine option vorallem da der spielemodus total übertrieben farben hat auch wenn man an den optionen etwas herumspielt.  
Danke dann weiß ich bescheid. 

grüße


----------



## Wild Thing (8. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den Monitor auch seit kurzer Zeit, was meinst du mit "Backlight bleeding" Lichthöfe?? die habe ich auch aber nur minimal am unteren rand und sieht man auch nur beim Booten. Pixelraster/Fliegengitter sehe ich auch nicht von unscharfer Schrift kann ich auch nicht berichten aber das war glaube ich im Standard Modus und den habe ich noch gar nicht getestet ich bin mit dem Spiele Modus recht zufrieden...


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

mit backlight bleeding meine ich das durchleuchten in der mitte des bildschirms. Anfangs ist mir das sogar garnicht aufgefallen aber nach c.a. 1 woche war das plötzlich extrem... ich glaube das ist mit der zeit immer schlimmer geworden. Der blackcrush aber ist natürlich auch eine sache weshalb ich mir den monitor wohl nicht nochmal kaufen werde auch wenn das backlight bleeding normalerweise nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Wild Thing (8. Februar 2013)

Hmm da muß ich mal ne längere Zeit drauf achten, also bis jetzt ist mir derartiges noch nicht aufgefallen das einzige was ich bis jetzt bemängeln kann sind die echt schwer zugänglichen Anschlüsse am Monitor, das hätte man besser machen können.


----------



## Ratibor (8. Februar 2013)

das ist leider so ziemlich das kleinste problem.  Den blackcrush hat man übrigens nicht im game modus sondern z.b. im standartmodus. Im gamemodus erkennt man dafür bei sehr hellen flechen nicht mehr so viele einzelheiten wie im standartmodus. Z.b. die wolken in bf3 sind im game modus viel zu hell so dass die wolke einfach nur extrem weiß scheint aber die einzelnden kleinen wolken also halt die einzelheiten nicht mehr zu erkennen sind weshalb der game modus auch für mich nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

grüße


----------



## dubako (9. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele nicht Skyrim. Z.Zt. zocke ich 3 Games, Dishonored, Far Cry3 u. Dead Space 3. Kein Blackrush o.ähnliches.




Ratibor schrieb:


> Danke für die antwort.  Gabs bei dir in spielen mit dem standartmodus in sehr dunklen szenen auch kein blackcrush?
> 
> grüße


----------



## Ratibor (9. Februar 2013)

Und welchen modus benutzt du denn momentan bitte? Falls du nicht den Standartmodus benutzt dann stell deinen bildschirm bitte mal auf den standartmodus und geh z.b. bei dead space 3 oder einem anderen game irgendwo hin wo es wirklich extrem dunkel ist und schau dann ob du diesen blackcrush hast.


----------



## dubako (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich zocke im Standardmodus. Ich kann keine " Anomalie" feststellen. Nur zur Erklärung: Zuhause spiele ich am Asus, in meinem Büro am Benq 2410. Ich habe bei beiden dieses Problem nicht außer diese üblichen "Problemchen" die fast jedes TN Panel hat.

 Ich weiß ja nicht wie Ihr einen Monitor kalibriert, bin auch nicht der super duper PC Spezialist, aber ich habe über die Nvidia Systemeinstellung alles entsprechend einstellen können. Gamma, Kontrast etc.
so wie es nach meinem Geschmacksempfinden richtig ist.

Ich kann die Waffe immer sehen. Egal welches Game! Bin auch in all möglichen Foren unterwegs gewesen, aber dieses Blackcrush Problem lese ich hier zum ersten Mal.

Glaube mir wenn ich davon betroffen wäre, hätte ich den Asus auch zurück geschickt.




Ratibor schrieb:


> Und welchen modus benutzt du denn momentan bitte? Falls du nicht den Standartmodus benutzt dann stell deinen bildschirm bitte mal auf den standartmodus und geh z.b. bei dead space 3 oder einem anderen game irgendwo hin wo es wirklich extrem dunkel ist und schau dann ob du diesen blackcrush hast.


----------



## Ratibor (9. Februar 2013)

Also kein blackcrush im standartmodus?... hmmm ok hoffen wir mal dass das stimmt.  Dann werde ich den monitor wohl nochmal kaufen.

grüße


----------



## dubako (9. Februar 2013)

Gib mir mal bitte Feedback wenn du den anderen hast. Schönes Wochenende. Nimm mir jetzt mal Far Cry3 vor. Tolles Game. 



Ratibor schrieb:


> Also kein blackcrush im standartmodus?... hmmm ok hoffen wir mal dass das stimmt.  Dann werde ich den monitor wohl nochmal kaufen.
> 
> grüße


----------



## Ratibor (9. Februar 2013)

klar mache ich.  dir auch und viel spaß. Ich hebe es mir auf da ich es mit nicht mit meinem 17 zoller versauen will.


----------



## silencer89 (12. Februar 2013)

Hi

ich habe den VG278H und bei mir ist auch der Monitor irgendwie leicht schräg.
Er lässt sich auch nicht verstellen. 
Anfangs dachte ich mir, ich hätte mit das eingebildet aber wo ich ein Lautsprecher drunter gestellt habe kann man es deutlich sehen -_-

Aber ansonsten Top


----------



## Ratibor (21. Februar 2013)

So ich habe hier jetzt den neuesten gaming monitor von asus stehen und zwar den ASUS VG248QE. Ich bin aber leider etwas enttäuscht und werde mir jetzt wohl nochmal den VG278HE bestellen. Der ASUS VG248QE hat übrigens kein backlight bleeding und keinen black crush dafür aber ein ausgewaschenes bild und erst nach der kalibrierung ist das bild einigermaßen akzeptabel. Beim HE musste man ja eigentlich nur die helligkeit runterschrauben und schon hatte man ein ziemlich gutes bild für so einen tn panel monitor. Ich werde berichten was ich dann von dem neuen HE halte. 

grüße


----------



## Pauldusler (24. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen den Asus VG278H von Amazon zugelegt und nach einigen Tagen ebenfalls starkes backlight-bleeding festgestellt (ovales Muster in der Mittes des Bildschirms). Außerdem hatte ich starke Lichthöfe an sämtlichen Bildschirmrändern. Aus diesem Grund habe ich den Monitor zurückgehen lassen und ein neues Exemplar bei Amazon bestellt, in der Annahme, dass ich vielleicht nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt hatte. Jetzt habe ich ein neues Exemplar bekommen, an dem sich aber wieder die gleichen Symptone zeigen und mit der Zeit verstärken.

Daher würde mich bei den Leuten interessieren, die kein Backlight-Bleeding und keine/weniger Lichthöfe haben:

Bei welchem Online-Shop habt ihr euren Asus VG278H bestellt? 
Und welches Herstellungsdatum hat eurer Monitor? (ist an der Rückseite des Monitors abzulesen). Bei mir steht "Nov 2012".


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

lol das mit den lichthöfen oder halt backlightbleeding ist ja echt so lustige sache... die ersten 3 tage hatte der  ASUS VG248QE keine fehler aber am vierten tag habe ich bemerkt wie oben am rand plötzlich clouding auftrat und das nun immer stärker wird.  Ou mann^^... 

@Pauldusler Entweder muss man da echt glück haben oder das ist bei den modellen normal...

EDIT: Ich werde wohl einen HE bei Caseking bestellen da kannste dein glück ja auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2013)

Das sind ja Horror-Geschichten hier!

- Black Crush
- Backlight Bleeding
- Lichthöfe

etc. etc.

In meinem näheren Umfeld gibt es vier Asus VG278HE. Keiner davon hat die erwähnten übermäßigen Probleme.


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

Hey painkiller

Deine HE`s haben keinen Black crush? Kannst du das vielleicht mal richtig testen da du es womöglich einfach noch nicht richtig gesehen hast kann ja sein.   Der Black Crush ist ja das schlimmste wäre der nicht gewesen hätte ich den HE gleich behalten. Für mich ist nur der Standartmodus wichtig und genau in diesem hatte ich den black crush. Wäre sehr nett von dir wenn du einfach mal den Standartmodus auswählst und den am besten auch gleich zurücksetzt also auf werkeinstellungen setzt und dann z.b. in einem Spiel oder am besten mit extra black crush test bildern schaust wie es ist. Falls du keine Bilder zum testen des Black crushs hast kannst du mir ja mal deine e-mail adresse per privatnachricht geben dann schicke ich dir diese. Ich war wie gesagt (im Standartmodus) sehr zufrieden mit dem bild bis auf den starken blackrush eben welcher mich in spielen bei dunkleren szenen keine details mehr erkennen lassen hat...

grüße


----------



## Pauldusler (25. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> lol das mit den lichthöfen oder halt backlightbleeding ist ja echt so lustige sache... die ersten 3 tage hatte der  ASUS VG248QE keine fehler aber am vierten tag habe ich bemerkt wie oben am rand plötzlich clouding auftrat und das nun immer stärker wird.  Ou mann^^...
> 
> @Pauldusler Entweder muss man da echt glück haben oder das ist bei den modellen normal...
> 
> EDIT: Ich werde wohl einen HE bei Caseking bestellen da kannste dein glück ja auch mal versuchen.



Ohman das scheint ja echt ne chronische Krankheit bei Asus-Monitoren zu sein ^^
Gib mir dann bitte Bescheid ob du mit deinem HE-Monitor mehr Glück hast 
Caseking scheint eine ziemlich gute Bewertung bei geizhals.de bekommen zu haben. Rückerstattungen sollten dann ja problemlos abgewickelt werden bei denen? Hab dort noch nie was bestellt.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2013)

@ Ratibor

Werd ich machen. Die Monitore dienen bei den Leuten den ich einen angedreht hab, eh nur zum Zocken und Film schauen. Beschwerden kamen noch keine.


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

@Pauldusler Jap bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme mit caseking.  Ich gebe natürlich bescheid.  Ich werde ihn jetzt übrigens mal bestellen.

@ Painkiller Super danke dir  Ich benutze den Monitor natürlich auch hauptsächlich zum zocken und der Black Crush ist beim zocken natürlich sehr kontraproduktiv. 


grüße


----------



## Dark198th (25. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe auch den VG278HE seit Freitag hier und auch bei mir werden Backlight Bleeding, Clouding und insbesondere der helle Lichthof am unteren Rand, welchen man leider nicht nur bei einem dunkelen Bildschirm sieht, immer heftiger. Inzwischen wird er auch auf der rechten Seite immer schlimmer.  In einem anderen Thread hier wollen mich zwar einige User davon überzeugen, ich hätte ein Montagsmodell, schaut man aber mal in gängigen Foren, bekommt man eigentlich immer das gleiche Feedback. Das scheint definitiv ein nicht selten auftretendes Problem des Asus zu sein. Für mich völlig inakzeptabel. Der Asus geht zurück, weil einfach unterirdisch schlecht und ich denke, dass ich kein TN-Panel mehr wählen werde.


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

Ja also selten ist es auf keinen fall dafür haben einfach zu viele leute diese problemchen... Ich werde auf jeden fall mal berichten wie es mit meinem neuen HE dann aussieht. Dass ich kein TN panel mehr wählen werde habe ich auch gesagt, aber wenn man spiele wie bf3 genießen möchte hat man eigentlich kaum eine andere wahl... Schon seltsam diese Welt in welcher man tausende von euritos für einen high end gaming pc ausgeben kann es aber dann keinen anständigen Monitor für diesen gibt.  Ich meine für den perfekten gaming Monitor würde ich auch gerne n tausender hinblettern nur gibt es diesen nicht!!!!  
Sollte mein neuer HE wieder die gleichen problemchen haben dann gibt es nur noch eine alternative... der "Overlord Tempest X270OC".

grüße


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Februar 2013)

Der Blackcrush ist im Nightmode weg. Contrast 70, Saturation auf 40, R98, G93, B84 sind gute Werte- zumindest zum Spielen.


----------



## Ratibor (25. Februar 2013)

Das bedeutet dass du den black crush im standarmodus also auch hast?  Na schöne *******...


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

Wenn dieses Problem so übergreifend ist, werde ich mal Asus davon in Kenntnis setzen! 

Mal sehen was die dazu sagen!


----------



## Ratibor (26. Februar 2013)

Haste es bei dir denn getestet painkiller?  Wäre sehr interessant zu erfahren was asus sagt nur habe ich das gefühl dass man keine wirklich befriedigende antwort bekommen wird.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

Ich komm erst am WE zum testen.  Ich selbst hab noch eine alte 60Hz Möhre (Samsung BX2450), da ich die ELWS suche bzw. drauf warte.


----------



## Ratibor (26. Februar 2013)

aso ok dann muss ich mich noch etwas geduldet.  ELWS?


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

ELWS = Eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Ratibor (26. Februar 2013)

LOOOOL ok verstehe xDD Ich würde das gleiche machen wenn ich nicht einen 17 zoller hätte


----------



## Wild Thing (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich werde das heute Abend mit dem Black crush im Standard Modus noch mal ausführlich Testen, aber bis jetzt konnte ich beim besten Willen nix dergleichen feststellen...

Also, kein Black crush im Standart Modus und auch kein Backlight bleeding habe es in Dead Space 3 getestet und zuvor auch schon in Farcry 3 kein Fliegengitter oder sonst irgendetwas auffälliges, das einzige was ist sind minimale Lichthöfe...


----------



## Ratibor (26. Februar 2013)

moment moment... Hast du den H oder den HE? Der HE hat 100% ein fliegengitter dieses sieht man aber nicht im spiel sondern nur unter windows.


----------



## Wild Thing (26. Februar 2013)

HE und nein ich sehe es natürlich nicht unter Windows.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Februar 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dass du den black crush im standarmodus also auch hast?  Na schöne *******...


Ja, im Standardmodus ist das Bild etwas zu dunkel, Lichthöfe am Rand bei schwarzem Bild und einen sichtbaren Pixelzwischenraum bei bestimmten Hintergründen.


----------



## Ratibor (26. Februar 2013)

@Wild Thing Hmm auch nicht wenn du näher ran gehst? O_o Das ist ja seltsam... Du bist der erste von dem ich das höre. 

@Birdy84 Meinst du das fliegengitter? Das hat wohl nichts mit den pixeln zu tun denn der "H" hat dieses Fliegengitter nicht. Ich habe im internet gelesen, dass das fliegengitter die bewegungsunschärfer reduziert aber man unter windows dafür eben das fliegengitter sieht. Beim H gibt es keins aber dafür ist die bewegungsunschärfer stärker als beim HE.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich meine das ist nur das Pixelraster. Hast du eine Quelle?


----------



## Ratibor (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass einer 2 H`s und 2 HE`s hat und die 2 H monitor kein fliegengitter haben dafür aber der HE und andere konnten das bestätigen und da beide den gleichen pixelabstand haben kann es nichts mit den pixeln zu tun haben oder?


----------



## Wild Thing (27. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Brillenträger und sitze eine gute Armlänge vom Monitor weg, aber auch wenn ich nahe ran gehe sehe ich das Fligengitter nicht. Noch mal zum Standard Modus, mir persönlich ist er etwas zu dunkel aber halt nicht so schlimm wie du es in deinem ersten Post beschrieben hast deshalb spiele ich im Spielemodus mit den Einstellungen Helligkeit 60 Kontrast 60 Sättigung 40 rot 99 grün 95 blau 85


----------



## Ratibor (27. Februar 2013)

Der HE ist nun angekommen und ja er hat einen black crush...^^ Auch die Auflösung muss ich nun zugeben ist etwas zu wenig für einen 27 zoller. Ich denke der HE wird mein haus also gemeinsam mit dem 24 zoller verlassen.

grüße


----------



## Wild Thing (27. Februar 2013)

Scheint es den in der Mitte immer noch durch????


----------



## Ratibor (27. Februar 2013)

NOCH nicht.  Aber dass kann ja noch kommen... ne gute ausleuchtung hat er aber trotzdem nicht, denn in sehr dunkles szenen sind gaanz leichte horizontale striche zu sehen welche man nicht sofort bemerkt. Sie sehen aus wie schatten weshalb man erstmal denkt das wäre vom spiel was aber nicht  der fall ist. Das liegt wohl ganz einfach daran, dass der monitor so groß ist...


----------



## Ratibor (28. Februar 2013)

In jedem anderen modus bis auf den rgb modus welcher aber halt auch einen black crush hat, hat man übrigens einen äähm... white crush?  Ja ich nenne es jetzt einfach mal white crush.  Ich habe es geschafft im game mode so einzustellen, dass man keinen white und auch keinen black crush hat was aber nur mit hilfe des nvidia control panels möglich ist. Leider ist schwarz dann aber nicht mehr schwarz... das heißt die farben sind etwas ausgewaschen und vorallem schwarz halt. Ein wirklich perfektes angenehmes bild in dunklen szenen bekommt man aber wirklich erst wenn man das bild extrem aufhellt.  Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was ich machen soll... 27 zoll ist einfach ein traum und macht um einiges mehr spaß als ein 24 zoller sogar mit full hd auflösung aber man bekommt einfach kein wirklich anständiges sauberes bild hin.  Und ob ich mit dem overlord zufrieden sein werde weiß ich ja auch nicht was eigentlich kein Problem wäre wenn man ihn nicht aus amerika importieren lassen müsste...

EDIT: 
@birdy84 Ich habe mal deine einstellungen ausprobiert, aber das bild ist dann einfach nicht mehr schön... bei batman arkham city z.b. wird die ganze atmo zerstört weil schwarz nicht mehr schwarz ist. Es wirkt alles so ausgewaschen.


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

Wo bekommt ihr denn den Blackcrush?
Macht mal bitte ein Video und ladet es irgendwo hoch!

Das was ich bisher davon gesehen habe, sah eher wie extrem mies konvertierte Videos oder falsche Einstellungen aus, bzw. vom Spiel verbockte Darstellungen.
Das du den Black Crush durch Aufhellen, bzw. verstellen der Einstellungen wegbekommst spricht ebenfalls dafür.


----------



## Pauldusler (28. Februar 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit "Black Crush" genau gemeint? Dass dunkle Stellen in Spielen zu dunkel bzw. komplett schwarz dargestellt werden und man somit keine Oberflächenstrukturen von Objekten sieht?

Ich spiele meistens im Game-Modus, wo das Problem (wenn ich euch richtig verstanden hab) nicht auftritt. Der Modus sieht zwar standardmäßig etwas zu grell aus, aber lässt sich in den meisten Spielen durch Erhöhen der Ingame-Kontrasteinstellung verbessern

@Ratibor: Hast du bei deinem HE-Monitor Lichthöfe an den Rändern? Und wie steht es mittlerweile mit dem Backlight-Bleeding?


----------



## Wild Thing (28. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Wo bekommt ihr denn den Blackcrush?
> Macht mal bitte ein Video und ladet es irgendwo hoch!
> 
> Das was ich bisher davon gesehen habe, sah eher wie extrem mies konvertierte Videos oder falsche Einstellungen aus, bzw. vom Spiel verbockte Darstellungen.
> Das du den Black Crush durch Aufhellen, bzw. verstellen der Einstellungen wegbekommst spricht ebenfalls dafür.


 
Wie gesagt ich kann merkwürdiger weise auch keine der hier beschriebenen Probleme bis auf minimale Lichthöfe bei meinem HE feststellen...


----------



## Ratibor (28. Februar 2013)

Ich werde ein paar bilder und von mir aus auch videos machen.  In so 2-3 stunden sollte es oben sein.

grüße


----------



## danomat (28. Februar 2013)

Hier sieht man ein bsp.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...isplay-technologie-faq-diskussion-446856.html


----------



## Ratibor (28. Februar 2013)

jip genau so sieht das aus. Da wird man blind und meshuggeh.  Das ist echt extrem anstrengend für die augen da so eine art reflektion durch den black crush entsteht... echt seltsam. Mein Video ist übrigens gleich oben.

EDIT: Mit dem video wird doch nichts... ich mache jetzt einfach mal ein paar bilder das wird ausreichen.

So die Bilder sind oben. Leider keine gute quali aber es reicht aus. Bei den sehr dunklen Bildern bitte 3-4 sekunden warten denn das auge muss sich erst daran gewöhnen bis es die einzelnheiten sieht. Man erkennt dann gaanz ganz leicht eine waffe welche etwas heller als der hintergrund ist. Am besten ist der black crush bei den alan wake bildern mit der Frau zu sehen. Es sieht aus wie ein grafikfehler aber es ist der bildschirm. Im modus "Night View Mode" ist der black crush weg aber dafür ist das bild extrem hässlich.  

grüße


Edit: Hmmm und wo sind nun die Bilder? xD...

Jetzt?

EDIT: Ähm jaaa... ich mache was falsch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Na geht doch. 
EDIT: Womöglich sind die bilder bei euch heller als auf meinem monitor.


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

Du musst deinen Bildschirm abfotografieren, so sieht man nur die Ausgabe der Grafikkarte, nicht das Bild des Monitors.
Das einzige was ich an den Bildern erkennen kann, sind Szenen, welche so dunkel sind, das mir teilweise Schwarz angezeigt wird, weil mein Monitor bei der Differenzierungen der letzten Graustufen versagt.


----------



## Ratibor (28. Februar 2013)

jip die von bf3 sind auch zu 95% schwarz nur wenn man die bilder ein paar sekunden auf sich wirken lässt erkennt man ganz leicht eine graue waffe. Zum abfotografieren habe ich leider nichts aber das ist auch jetzt schon egal. Der Danomat hat ja einen link geschickt wo man ganz gut sieht was mit black crush gemeint ist nur dass es in dunklerezen szenen eben noch viel viel schlimmer ist. Keine Ahnung was Asus sich damit gedacht hat aber das ist reinste verarsche.

EDIT: Wahrscheinlich haben sie das extra gemacht, da dadurch das bild vorallem bei hellen szenen ja um einiges besser aussieht und otto normalverbraucher den black crush nicht sofort erkennen. Laut Prad hat der H und auch der HE keinen black crush da sie aber den test vom H teils für den HE übernommen haben ist das wohl auch beim grau und schwarzwert der fall gewesen was ziemlich enttäuschend ist... wenn man sich nicht mal auf prad verlassen kann auf wen dann?


----------



## Wild Thing (28. Februar 2013)

Ist schon seltsam, ich Persönlich finde ja den Standard Modus auch zu dunkel, aber so wie bei dir auf den Bildern ist es bei mir in Dead Space 3 nicht. Wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen und hast du mal den Eco Mod angemacht???


----------



## soth (28. Februar 2013)

Dead Space 3? Das ist BF3 
Hast du mal im Spiel die Helligkeit nachgeregelt?
Dort gibt es normalerweise auch Testbilder!

Das was du hier beschreibst ist einfach eine Nichtdifferenzierbarkeit der Grautöne.


----------



## Wild Thing (28. Februar 2013)

Ja das sehe ich selber das es BF3 ist, ich habe ja auch nur gesagt das ich Dead Space spiele und es da bei mir bei weitem nicht so schlimm ist....


----------



## Ratibor (28. Februar 2013)

Ja klar vorallem bei alan wake gibt es ja extra testbilder mit welchen ich das bild EIGENTLICH perfekt eingestellt habe ... nur bringt es nichts! Auch die black crush testbilder bringen nichts. Z.b. stelle ich das bild beim HE so ein, dass man beim black crush testbild alle 4 zahlen fast gleich gut sieht und trotzdem ist das bild in dunklen szenen viel schlechter als auf meinem 17 zoller wenn das bild so eingestellt ist, dass die ersten 2 zahlen beim testbild nur schwach zu sehen sind... O_o Ja dass es um die Nichtdifferenzierbarkeit der Grautöne geht ist natürlich klar. Wie bereits beschrieben bekommt man mit dem monitor nur ein wirklich sauberes bild ohne black crush wenn man den monitor so hell einstellt dass schwarz nicht mehr schwarz ist und auch das geht NUR über das nvidia control panel. Das OSD vom monitor kann man komplett vergessen das bringt absolut garnichts.

@Wild Thing Der monitor ist natürlich über dual dvi angeschlossen und der ECO Mode hellt das bild ja viel zu sehr auf...

EDIT: Ne also ich habe jetzt lange genug versucht ein anständiges bild hinzubekommen und es ist einfach unmöglich...Den monitor kann man meiner meinung nach in die tonne kloppen.  Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Nun bleibt ja nur noch der overlord in welchen ich große hoffnungen setze und falls dieser dann auch irgendwelche macken hat ist auch die Hoffnung tot.


----------



## Pauldusler (1. März 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Ja klar vorallem bei alan wake gibt es ja extra testbilder mit welchen ich das bild EIGENTLICH perfekt eingestellt habe ... nur bringt es nichts! Auch die black crush testbilder bringen nichts. Z.b. stelle ich das bild beim HE so ein, dass man beim black crush testbild alle 4 zahlen fast gleich gut sieht und trotzdem ist das bild in dunklen szenen viel schlechter als auf meinem 17 zoller wenn das bild so eingestellt ist, dass die ersten 2 zahlen beim testbild nur schwach zu sehen sind... O_o Ja dass es um die Nichtdifferenzierbarkeit der Grautöne geht ist natürlich klar. Wie bereits beschrieben bekommt man mit dem monitor nur ein wirklich sauberes bild ohne black crush wenn man den monitor so hell einstellt dass schwarz nicht mehr schwarz ist und auch das geht NUR über das nvidia control panel. Das OSD vom monitor kann man komplett vergessen das bringt absolut garnichts.
> 
> @Wild Thing Der monitor ist natürlich über dual dvi angeschlossen und der ECO Mode hellt das bild ja viel zu sehr auf...
> 
> EDIT: Ne also ich habe jetzt lange genug versucht ein anständiges bild hinzubekommen und es ist einfach unmöglich...Den monitor kann man meiner meinung nach in die tonne kloppen.  Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Nun bleibt ja nur noch der overlord in welchen ich große hoffnungen setze und falls dieser dann auch irgendwelche macken hat ist auch die Hoffnung tot.



Unterstützt der Overlord Tempest 3D Vision 2? Hab auf der Herstellerseite nur entnehmen können, dass er sich angeblich auf 120 Hz übertakten lässt. 2.560 x 1.440 @ 120 Hz + 3D Vision wär natürlich ein Traum bzw. ein Albtraum für die Grafikkarte . Ist schon irgendwas bekannt, wann der Monitor in Europa erscheinen soll?


----------



## Ratibor (1. März 2013)

3D Vision 2 unterstützt der Monitor nicht zumindest nicht dass ich wüsste und den monitor gibts wie ich gelesen habe schon seit jahren. Ich bezweifle dass es den overlord in nächster zeit auch in europa geben wird.


----------



## Painkiller (4. März 2013)

@ Ratibor

Am WE hatte ich die Gelegenheit die Black Crush Geschichte mit zwei Asus VG278HE zu testen. 

- Monitor: Asus VG278HE
- Anschluss: Dual DVI-D Kabel
- Bildmodus: Standard & Game-Modus
- ECO-Modus: Aus
- Karte: AMD HD 7970 GHz-Edition


Fazit: Der Black Crush war nur im Standard Modus zu bemerken. Da beide den Monitor aber auf Game-Modus laufen ließen, kamen diesbezüglich auch keine Beschwerden.


----------



## Ratibor (4. März 2013)

Ah danke dass du nochmal getestet hast. 

Das Problem des game modes ist leider, dass er einen white crush hat und dazu ist das bild im game mode nicht annähernd so schön wie im standart modus. Ich habe auch mehrere stunden versucht da was anständiges hinzubekommen aber wirklich zufrieden war ich nie weshalb der monitor auf jeden fall zurückgeht. 

grüße


----------



## Birdy84 (4. März 2013)

Wie geschrieben, der Nightmode scheint der beste Modus zu sein.


----------



## Ratibor (4. März 2013)

Naja was heißt der beste?  Im Nightmode ist das bild zu ausgewaschen auch wenn man es kallibriert bekommt man kein schönes bild hin. Der Standartmode ist der schönste nur hat man da eben den black crush und wie gesagt bekommt man egal mit welchem modus kein schönes bild hin wenn man keinen white und black crush haben möchte. Aber gut wer mit dem monitor zufrieden ist der soll es auch bleiben das möchte ich natürlich niemandem versauen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. März 2013)

Der Game-Mode ist nicht schlecht. Ok, die Farben sind sehr extrem. Aber das kann man ja im Grafiktreiber etwas runter stellen.


----------



## Ratibor (5. März 2013)

Die Farben sind ja nicht das Problem. Saturation einfach runterschrauben im OSD dann ists eigentlich wie im standartmodus nur ist das bild halt insgesamt trotzdem zu hell und man den white crush hat. Es bleibt einem also nur übrig das bild mit hilfe des grafiktreibers zu kallibrieren aber für mich ist das ergebnis dann nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (6. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Painkiller hat mich auf diesen Thread und die Black Crush Geschichte aufmerksam gemacht.

Bislang sind uns keinerlei Probleme in Bezug auf die Darstellung von dunklen Bildern bekannt. Habe diesbezüglich auch heute mit unserer RD gesprochen und auch dort sind noch keine entsprechenden Meldungen eingegangen.

Es wäre ganz gut wenn ihr mir mal Vergleichsbilder schicken könntet. Und damit meine ich keine Screenshots von Fraps o.ä. sondern wirklich mit einer Kamera abfotografiert.
Wenn ihr Bilder hoch ladet bitte auch kurz eine Beschreibung wie/womit ihr das nachgestellt habt. Je einfacher desto besser. Die Frage ist dann natürlich auch ob das immer auftritt oder nur vereinzelt.

Wenn ich da entsprechende Infos habe kann ich versuchen es hier vor Ort nach zustellen und unsere Entwicklung bei Bedarf entsprechend informieren.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Ratibor (6. März 2013)

Der Black Crush tritt natürlich immer auf da das ja ein problem des monitors ist^^... Ich kann leider keine Bilder machen.

EDIT: @ Doktor Also bedeutet das jetzt etwa, dass der HE bei der differenzierung der grauwerte EIGENTLICH keine Probleme haben sollte?  Falls ja dann lautet meine Frage nun wie ich an einen HE rankomme der keinen black crush hat?  Ich werde mir ja ganz bestimmt nicht nochmal blind einen dritten HE kaufen denn ich bezweifle, dass dieser dann keinen haben wird.


----------



## Nuddl007 (7. März 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Tag Leute
> 
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem einen Asus VG278HE hier stehen welchen ich jedoch aus diesen Gründen zurückgegeben habe:
> Backlight bleeding (In der Mitte des bildschirm scheinte es durch).
> ...


 
Hallo

Hab den Monitor seit 3 Tagen...mir ist nichts aufgefallen........außer das ich einen Super kauf getätigt habe....ein sehr guter Monitor 

lg Nuddl


----------



## Ratibor (7. März 2013)

Nur weil dir nichts aufgefallen ist bedeutet das nicht, dass da nichts wäre.   Für mich hat sich das thema eigentlich eh bereits erledigt denn veräppeln kann ich mich aus selber.  Übrigens hatte ich darüber nachgedacht den "H" auszuprobieren da der keinen black crush haben soll aber dieser dafür viel zu hell ist weshalb der "H" auch wegfällt.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. März 2013)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Bislang sind uns keinerlei Probleme in Bezug auf die Darstellung von dunklen Bildern bekannt. Habe diesbezüglich auch heute mit unserer RD gesprochen und auch dort sind noch keine entsprechenden Meldungen eingegangen.


Kann man anahnd dieser Aussage davon ausgehen, dass euch das Backlight Bleeding bekannt ist?

Ich werde mal versuchen einen Vergleichsshot mit einem LG W2600HP zu erstellen. Bildvorschläge?


----------



## Pauldusler (9. März 2013)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Painkiller hat mich auf diesen Thread und die Black Crush Geschichte aufmerksam gemacht.
> 
> Bislang sind uns keinerlei Probleme in Bezug auf die Darstellung von dunklen Bildern bekannt. Habe diesbezüglich auch heute mit unserer RD gesprochen und auch dort sind noch keine entsprechenden Meldungen eingegangen.
> ...


 
Eine andere Frage: ist denn bei Asus die Backlight-Bleeding Geschichte bekannt? Die von Amazon aktuell angebotenen Asus VG278H-Exemplare(Manufactory Date November 2012) haben anscheinend alle momentan dieses Problem. Habe mir vor 3 Wochen diesen Monitor bei Amazon gekauft und hatte starkes Backlight Bleeding sowie Lichthöfe an den Rändern des Monitors (dauerte ca. 1 Tag bis sich das Backlight-Bleeding und der Glow an den Rändern zeigte). Habe den Monitor daher gegen ein anderes Exemplar austauschen lassen, das exakt das selbe Problem wieder hatte. Scheint also wohl kein Zufall zu sein. Ist man bei Asus bemüht dieses Problem zu beheben? Dieses ist ja schon mal beim Verkaufsstart 2011 aufgetreten, sowie man einigen Foren entnehmen kann...


----------



## Ratibor (9. März 2013)

ich habe bei meinem HE keine wolken in den ecken aber dafür eben diese backlight bleeding. Es sieht aus wie ein großen auge.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2013)

Wollte Vergleichsbilder machen und musste feststellen, dass es extrem schwierig/ aufwändig ist, maßgebliche Aufnahmen zu erstellen. Außerdem scheint der Blackcrush im Standard Mode nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein. Ich weiß noch, etwa eine Woche nach Inbetriebnahme des VG278HE war definiv ein Blackcrush im Standard Mode, weshalb ich auf den Night Mode gewechselt habe. Nun ist "nur" noch das Backlight Bleeding vorhanden.


----------



## Ratibor (9. März 2013)

Der Black crush ist nicht mehr vorhanden? Wie soll das denn gehen?  Der Black crush kann doch nicht plötzlich verschwinden außer du hast etwas an den einstellungen verändert.  Also am besten mal ein black crush tesbild verwenden oder eben dunkle szenen. Ein Testbild wäre das beste.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2013)

Ich hatte und habe dieses Testbild verwendet: Monitor-Justierung,  - Kalibrierung
Die Quadrate 30, 20 und 10 kann ich sehen.


Einstellungen haben sich seit dem Kauf nicht verändert. Gamma lässt sich ohnehin nicht regeln (). Wieso tritt bei manchen Leuten das BL Bleeding erst nach ein paar Tagen auf? Warum kann der Blackcrush nach ein paar Tagen nicht weg sein?


----------



## Ratibor (9. März 2013)

Also bei deinem link habe ich aber auch keinen black crush.   Der Link ist also nicht zu gebrauchen.  Der BLack crush kann nicht verschwinden da der grund für den black crush die monitoreinstellungen sind und diese verändern sich ja nicht plötzlich durch geisterhand.  Wolken in den ecken können nach einer gewissen zeit verschwinden ja aber das ist mit dem black crush nicht zu vergleichen...  Ich kann dir gerne per e-mail anständige bilder zum testen schicken.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. März 2013)

Lade doch mal hier im Forum hoch.


----------



## Ratibor (9. März 2013)

ok mal schauen ob das gut geht.


----------



## Birdy84 (10. März 2013)

Standard Mode, Contrast 85, Brightness 0, keine Farbveränderung im VGA Treiber:

Bild 1: Die 2 ist gerade noch sichtbar (etwas Blickwinkelabhängig, da unten etwas besser sichbar).
Bild 2: Hier keine Probleme, alle Übergänge sichtbar.
Bild 3: Das Rechteck unten links nicht sichtbar. Von der oberen Reihe nur die beiden Rechten gerade noch erkennbar.


Night Mode, Contrast 70, Saturation 42, Brightness 0, keine Farbveränderung im VGA Treiber:

Bild 1: Alles erkennbar.
Bild 2: Alles erkennbar.
Bild 3: Nur das Rechteck links oben ist nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Ratibor (10. März 2013)

Beim Night Mode hat man zwar keinen black crush dafür aber einen white crush und dazu ist das bild viel zu hell.  Dunkle szenen haben zwar keinen black crush mehr aber dafür sind dunkle szenen eben nicht mehr dunkel... Der Night mode ist höchsten für hardocre zocker geeignet. Bei cs 1.6 und css habe ich z.b. früher auch die helligkeit voll aufgedreht da man ja alles schön erkennen wollte und einem die bildquali egal war aber für mich persöhnlich sind diese zeiten vorbei und ich möchte spiele einfach nur noch genießen können und das geht nur wenn ich eine schönes Bild habe. 

EDIT: Übrigens ist der Game mode ganz akzeptabel. Dort ist der Black crush nur noch ganz wenig vorhanden aber dafür hat man einen leichten white crush was mich persöhnlich stört da z.b. bei der schnee map bei bf3 details verschluckt werden und es anstrengend für die augen ist. Ich habe den Kontrast dann mal auf 70 gestellt und es wurde etwas besser aber wirklich zufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht. WÜrde der Monitor maximal 280 euro kosten würde ich ihn behalten aber alles über 300 ist zu viel für einen Monitor mit solchen problemen... vielleicht erwarte ich aber auch einfach zu viel. Wäre interessant zu erfahren wie das beim Overlord aussieht mit dem black und white crush.

EDIT "2": Übrigens ist es nicht nur wichtig die Rechtecke zu erkennen sondern auch wie sie dargestellt werden. Beim Brightness test werden unten z.b. nur 5 rechtecke anständig dargestellt ohne dass es unangenehm für das auge wird aber das sechste rechteck jedoch wird schon sehr unangenehm dargestellt da so eine art reflektion ensteht... bei den oberen wird es natürlich immer schlimmer. Auf meinem alten Monitor war das nicht so obwohl die differenzierung der schwarzwerte auch nicht perfekt war dafür wurde alles so dargestellt, dass es angenehm für das auge war. Also ich bekomme davon augen und kopfschmerzen und werde sogar müde weil es einfach so extrem anstrengend für die augen ist.


----------



## Pauldusler (12. März 2013)

Habe genau die gleichen Resultate mit deinen Monitor-Settings. Hab mal noch den Scenery- und Theater-Mode getestet und konnte dort fast gar keine Graustufen mehr erkennen. Fürs Spielen sind diese Modi also ziemlich ungeeignet, v.a. wenn das Spiel viele dunkle Passagen hat. 

Das Backlight Bleeding hat sich übrigens mittlerweile nun vollständig aufgelöst bei meinem Monitor . Vielleicht geht der Glow an den Rändern auch noch irgendwann weg. Schon komisch, dass der Monitor mit der Zeit wieder besser wird. Ich meinerseits werde den Asus VG278H vor allem wegen der hervorragenden stereoskopischen Darstellung behalten. Trine 2 und Tomb Raider sehen einfach zu gut im 3D-Modus aus als dass ich den Monitor zurückgeben möchte. Außerdem strengt der 3D-Modus bei weitem nicht mehr so sehr die Augen an wie bei meinem alten 23 Zoll-Monitor. Der Asus ist zwar nicht perfekt, aber wohl gerade der Beste, wenn man mit 27 Zoll und 120 Hz / stereoskopisch zocken möchte. Hatte vor dem Asus mal noch den Acer HN274Hbmiiid ausprobiert, aber der zeigte vertikale Streifen im 3D-Modus weshalb er zurückging. Andere Alternativen gibts ja leider sonst nicht mehr was Monitore mit 27 Zoll und 3D Vision angeht.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Standard Mode, Contrast 85, Brightness 0, keine Farbveränderung im VGA Treiber:
> 
> Bild 1: Die 2 ist gerade noch sichtbar (etwas Blickwinkelabhängig, da unten etwas besser sichbar).
> Bild 2: Hier keine Probleme, alle Übergänge sichtbar.
> ...


----------



## Ratibor (12. März 2013)

Jop im scenery und theater mode ists wohl noch viel schlimmer als im standarmode lol! Zum 3D zocken bestimmt das beste was es momentan gibt aber ich persöhnlich benutze das eh nicht. Das Backlight bleeding ist bei dir verschwunden?! Nach wie viel Wochen denn bitte? Also ich habe den Monitor jetzt seit genau 13 Tagen und es ist schlimmer denn je.  Morgen geht der Monitor dann wohl oder übel zurück und wird wieder vom 17 zoll ersetzt -__-"...


----------



## Pauldusler (12. März 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Jop im scenery und theater mode ists wohl noch viel schlimmer als im standarmode lol! Zum 3D zocken bestimmt das beste was es momentan gibt aber ich persöhnlich benutze das eh nicht. Das Backlight bleeding ist bei dir verschwunden?! Nach wie viel Wochen denn bitte? Also ich habe den Monitor jetzt seit genau 13 Tagen und es ist schlimmer denn je.  Morgen geht der Monitor dann wohl oder übel zurück und wird wieder vom 17 zoll ersetzt -__-"...


 
Nach ungefähr 18 Tagen war es bei mir komplett verschwunden und ca. 1 Woche nach Kauf hat das Bleeding begonnen nachzulassen. Hat dann aber nochmal über 1 Woche gedauert bis auch wirklich nichts mehr zu sehen war (selbst bei Betrachtung eines komplett schwarzen Bildes). 

Lol aber was das Behalten des Monitors angeht bin ich mir jetzt doch nicht mehr so sicher. Ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass BenQ auf der Cebit einen 27 Zoll Monitor mit 120 HZ  vorgestellt hat, der angeblich auch 3d fähig sein soll und horrende 500€ ohne Shutter-Brille kosten soll (also 120€ mehr als der Asus VG278HE). Wenn er jedoch entsprechend deutlich besser ist (kein Backlight Bleeding, Glows, Black Crush und solche Faxen...) als der Asus wäre er sein Geld Wert. Bei Alternate ist er z.B. für 499€ gelistet und soll irgendwann diesen Monat noch rauskommen.


----------



## Ratibor (12. März 2013)

HA! Genau deswegen geht mein HE zurück denn so langsam müssen die monitorhersteller ja mal anfangen neue gaming monitore herzustellen. Ich habe mir gesagt dass ich lieber noch paar monate aushalte und dafür was wirklich anständiges bekomme als mich mit dem HE abzufinden... und das sage ich als stolzer besitzer eines 17 zoll monitors!  Na da bin ich mal gespannt wie der BENQ so sein wird!


----------



## Birdy84 (15. März 2013)

Wäre toll, wenn sich der Asus Doktor noch mal zu der Thematik äußern würde.


----------



## Ratibor (15. März 2013)

Was genau hoffst du denn zu lesen?  Jeder der den monitor hat hat auch den black crush und die meisten auch das backlight bleeding aber Asus weiß ja von nichts...


----------



## Pauldusler (17. März 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Was genau hoffst du denn zu lesen?  Jeder der den monitor hat hat auch den black crush und die meisten auch das backlight bleeding aber Asus weiß ja von nichts...



Japp, so scheints leider. Asus hat sich ja damals zum backlight bleeding und den Glows geäußert (laut anderen Foren) und angeblich konnten bei ihren Test-Samples die bemängelten Probleme nicht festgestellt werden. Für Einwohner der USA haben sie vorgeschlagen die Monitore direkt bei Asus einzuschicken für eine Reparatur. 
Bei Asus wird wohl generell nicht mehr so viel Wert auf Qualitätssicherung gelegt. Mal ist ne Produktionspalette gut, dann mal wieder nicht... der Kunde muss einfach Glück haben das Produkt zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu kaufen. Schade. Wenn der BenQ besser abschneidet, werde ich auf den wechseln.


----------



## Ratibor (18. März 2013)

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem ja damals mit meinem Sony KDL z4500 fernseher. Das Gesamte Bild wird bei bewegungen dunkler und wenn es wieder still ist heller. Dazu hat der Fernseher trotz 200hz eine extrem bewegungsunschärfe was bei dem tv laut vielen tests nicht der fall sein sollte... Sony mitarbeiter kamen dann mal zu mir und schauten sich den tv an und sagten ja tatsächlich blablabla und wechselten das Panel aus. Die Probleme blieben und somit kamen sie nochmal und plötzlich hieß es alles wäre ok!!!!  Ich habe den TV übrigens 3 oder sogar 4 jahre nachdem er rausgekommen ist gekauft und das waren wohl nicht mehr die gleichen Z4500 wie die z4500er anfangs denn diese probleme hatten erst Leute die den TV ungefähr zum gleichen zeitpunkt wie ich gekauft haben. Man wird nur noch verarscht.


----------



## Ratibor (23. März 2013)

Zocker-Displays im Test: 3 Monitor-Empfehlungen für Gamer

Empfehlung 3: Asus VG278HE - der Große :  Der gute Kontrast sorgt für satte Farben und überzeugt auch in dunklen Umgebungen. Wollt ihr mich veräppeln?  Schickt mir gefälligst einen solchen 278HE der in dunklen umgebungen überzeugt so einen will ich auch!!!...


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2013)

@ Ratibor

Kleine Info für dich. Vorletztes WE haben wir uns erneut mal mit den Modi beschäftigt. Erstaunliches Ergebnis: Kein Blackcrush mehr. 
An den PCs wurde nichts verändert. Nur die Grafiktreiber mal aktualisiert. 

BF 3, Skyrim, UT III liefen ohne Probleme.


----------



## 20januar (24. März 2013)

Ich habe meinen mit dem Spider kalibriert und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ratibor (24. März 2013)

@Painkiller  Kein Blackcrush im Standarmodus?O_o Hast du das auch mit den Bildern getestet die ich hier hochgeladen habe? 


grüße


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2013)

Nein, das nicht. Dafür mit einigen Filmen und halt den Games. 

Frag mich nicht woran das liegt. Für mich ist es selbst noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Ratibor (24. März 2013)

Wäre nett wenn du das nochmal wenn du zeit hast testen könntest mit den Bildern. 

grüße


----------



## lochness1 (24. März 2013)

Wow also was ich hier so Lese, klingt iwi schlecht. Auch wenn ich nicht Weiss was so black crush uzw ist bzw wie es aussieht. Aber ich hatte eventuell folgende  2 Monitore für mich in betracht gezogen.


http://www.redcoon.at/B434373-Asus-VS278Q_Monitore?refId=geizhals

und

ASUS VE228HR


bzw wurde mir als 27 Zoll dieser hier von eine Foren User empfohlen.

Samsung SyncMaster T27B550EW, 27" (LT27B550EW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der grosse Bildschirm soll als TV/PC und Playstation 3/4 Bildschirm dienen.

Da ihr ja scheinbar so ausgiebig am Asus Monitore testen seid, könnt ihr vielleicht noch Statement zu den Vorschlägen machen. Würde ungern die Katze im Sack kaufen, vor allem weil ich mich mit Monitoren und dem ganzen kram überhaupt nicht auskenne. Ich besitze imo nämlich noch ne 15 jahre alte röhre die ziemlich verwaschenes Bild hat und möchte mich eigentlich verbessern und nicht 300 euro ausgeben um das gleiche schlechte Bild zu haben nur bei nem dünneren Model ^^


----------



## Pauldusler (26. März 2013)

@Ratibor:

Mittlerweile ist bei Alternate und Mix Computer der neue BenQ XL2720T verfügbar. Ich warte gerade noch darauf, dass er bei hardwareversand oder Atelco verfügbar ist, dann bestell ich ihn. Bei Alternate werde ich zumindest ganz bestimmt nichts mehr bestellen bei den vielen negativen Erfahrungen, die ich da schon gemacht hab. Da stimmt die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige sowieso nie . Und Mix Computer hat auch nicht so wirklich löbliche Bewertungen bei geizhals kassiert ^^. Wirst du dir den BenQ nun auch anschaffen bzw. mal ausprobieren? (ein Hoch auf die 14 Tage Rückgabefrist ^^)


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn du das nochmal wenn du zeit hast testen könntest mit den Bildern.
> 
> grüße


 
Mach ich! Werde das aber erst über das Oster-Wochenende schaffen.


----------



## Ratibor (27. März 2013)

@Painkiller  Alles klar danke dir 

@Pauldusler 
Erstmal nicht da ich momentan eh kaum zeit habe und somit erstmal schauen werde was im internet so über den monitor geredet wird. Ich habs jetzt nicht mehr so eilig mit dem Monitorkauf. 


grüße


----------



## Pauldusler (4. April 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> @Painkiller  Alles klar danke dir
> 
> @Pauldusler
> Erstmal nicht da ich momentan eh kaum zeit habe und somit erstmal schauen werde was im internet so über den monitor geredet wird. Ich habs jetzt nicht mehr so eilig mit dem Monitorkauf.
> ...


 

Ich konnte mittlerweile den neuen Benq XL2720T ausprobieren und er hat mich letztendlich enttäuscht. 
Hab mal zusammengefasst was meiner Meinung nach die Stärken und Schwächen vom Benq sind:

- (noch) kein Backlight Bleeding
- (noch) keine Glows an den Rändern. Am unteren Rand bahnt sich aber so langsam minimal was an
- im Vergleich zum Spielmodus vom Asus lässt sich der Benq so kalibrieren, dass das Bild nicht ausgewaschen und nicht zu grell wirkt
- dunkle Bereiche in Spielen lassen sich durch den Black Equalizer mehrstufig aufhellen (damit dürfte dann auch der black crush Geschichte sein?)
- sehr übersichtliches OSD samt angenehmer Fernbedienung

Womit wir schon bei den Nachteilen sind:

- deutlich mehr Ghosting im 3D-Modus (beim Asus hab ich nur so viel Ghosting wenn ich den Kontrast auf 100% stelle. Der Benq zeigt schon bei 28% Kontast so viel Ghosting bei geringerer Helligkeit)
- Fliegengitter in Spielen wahrnehmbar. Das Bild beim Benq wirkt so als ob es niedriger aufgelöst wäre als auf dem Asus)
- Farben sind im 3D wie auch beim 2D-Modus nicht so prächtig. Farbsättigung lässt sich im 2D-Modus über die Monitor-Settings nicht einstellen, stattdessen muss man das direkt über den nvidia Treiber regeln
- fast alle vordefinierten Modi (außer dem Standard-Modus) sind so kalibriert, dass das Bild einen Gelbstich zeigt. Den kriegt man nur durch mühselige Kalibrierung der RGB-Werte weg
- unruhigeres Bild bei deaktiviertem vsync (Zeilenverschiebungen sind nach meinem subjektiven Gefühl auf dem Benq deutlich stärker wahrnehmbar)
- sehr träges OSD; Wechsel zwischen den verschiedenen Bildmodi dauert eine gefühlte Ewigkeit. Beim Asus hingegen konnte man ratzfatz umschalten
- Bedienung mit den Touchpad-Tasten am Monitor ist eine halbe Katastrophe, weil die nicht immer reagieren. Vor allem ärgerlich, wenn man mehrere Versuche braucht bis sich der Monitor ein- oder ausschalten lässt. Per Fernbedienung lässt sich der Monitor leider nicht einschalten.

Da für mich die Nachteile klar überwiegen, geht der Monitor wieder zurück. Gerade der 3D-Modus hat mich aufgrund des stärkeren Ghostings enttäuscht. Auch das Fliegengitter nervt mich ziemlich. Der Asus hat dagegen ein deutlich klareres Bild in Spielen. Echt schade. Der Benq ist also sein Geld nicht wert. Muss man wohl warten bis Asus einen Nachfolger rausbringt.


----------



## Ratibor (4. April 2013)

Für mich keine überraschung.


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

Anscheinend verstehen hier einige nicht das es bei Monitoren auf Grund der Panelart und des Einsatzgebietes immer einen Kompromiss gibt.



> deutlich mehr Ghosting im 3D-Modus



Dazu gibt es eine Overdrive Funktion - Mit der kannst du die Schaltzeit einstellen.
Kurze Schaltzeit - Ghosting
Mittlere Schaltzeit - Kompromiss
Lange Schaltzeit - Schlieren



> Fliegengitter in Spielen wahrnehmbar.



TN rechnen in 6 statt den üblichen 8 Bit ... Grafikmonitore mit 10 Bit.



> fast alle vordefinierten Modi (außer dem Standard-Modus) sind so kalibriert, dass das Bild einen Gelbstich zeigt.



Meiner hatte einen Grünstich - Nach der "Soft" Kalibration erzielte ich dennoch ein sehr neutrales gutes Bild.
Im "User Define" Modus kann man alles justieren dies wichtig ist.

Der Gelbstich liegt bei dir vermutlich am TN Panel. TN ist in dieser Monitorgröße nicht mehr Blickwinkelstabil.
Ab 20" erkennt man deutliche Farbenverschiebungen. 
Weiß > Gelb
Rot > Orange

Ich habe noch nie einen Monitor gesehen der in der Werkseinstellung brauchbar war... Auch kein 800€ Eizo oder sehr teure damalige Sony Röhrenmonitore. Die Streuung ist viel zu hoch.
Ich würde einen Monitor nach 5 Minuten nicht gleich wieder zurückschicken sondern mich erst mal mit den Einstellungen befassen.



> Schickt mir gefälligst einen solchen 278HE der in dunklen umgebungen überzeugt so einen will ich auch!!!...



Den Monitor Gamma Regler justieren?
Noch das alte ICM Profil am Rechner vom vorherigen Monitor?
An der Grafikkarte etwas verstellt?
Grundsätzlich sollte man alle Einstellungen am Monitor vornehmen und den Monitor vom System als PnP Monitor erkennen lassen ohne Profil.
Eine Profilierung außerhalb des kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenners (SRGB) ist nur für Bildbearbeitung inklusive eines entsprechenden Workflows bis zum Endprodukt interessant.

Auch ist die Umgebungsbeleuchtung ein wichtiger Faktor.
In der Nacht bei Kunstlicht habe ich ein neutrales Bild (Sitze ja meist nur am Abend vor dem PC).
Unter Tageslicht gibt es einen leichten Blau oder Rot-Shift... Je nach Lichteinfall, Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

instagib schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es eine Overdrive Funktion - Mit der kannst du die Schaltzeit einstellen.
> Kurze Schaltzeit - Ghosting
> Mittlere Schaltzeit - Kompromiss
> Lange Schaltzeit - Schlieren


Viel zu verallgemeinert!



instagib schrieb:


> TN rechnen in 6 statt den üblichen 8 Bit ... Grafikmonitore mit 10 Bit.


Nein, einfach nur nein!
Quasi kein Monitor rechnet mit 6bit! Und Grafikmonitore rechnen auch nicht nur mit 10bit!


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

> Viel zu verallgemeinert!



Ich habe noch nie einen wirklich schnellen (Overdrive) Monitor   gesehen ohne Ghosting.
Egal ob TN/xVA/xPS.
Am besten fand ich da noch die schnellen älteren 2ms Samsung BW Monitore.



> Nein, einfach nur nein!
> Quasi kein Monitor rechnet mit 6bit! Und Grafikmonitore rechnen auch nicht nur mit 10bit!



Im Banding Test sehe ich das innerhalb von 2 Sekunden in welcher Bittiefe der Monitor arbeitet.
Gute Grafikmonitore haben alle 10bit pro Kanal. Bei 8Bit erkennt man bereits leichtes Banding.
Im Direktvergleich mit einem 10Bit  Eizo sieht man das sehr deutlich im Grauverlauf.
Auch wenn von der GPU nur 3x8Bit ausgegeben werden ist es ersichtlich.
Dithering ist ja nur eine Interpolation zur Kaschierung.

Grundsätzlich sollte ein normaler Home-User kein Banding feststellen können.
Wenn doch dann muss es schon sehr gravierend sein.
Wie gesagt kann man Banding bei "normalen" Monitoren nur im Test feststellen und da muss man schon genau hinsehen.
Anders bei TN die auf schnelle Reaktionszeiten getrimmt werden. Weniger Farben & Dithering als Kompromiss für eine schnelle Reaktionszeit.

Und nein den perfekten TN/xVA/xPS wird es nie geben... Die Technologie lässt es nicht zu.
Es ist eine stetige Wage des hin und her.
Eine Eigenschaft wird besser, die andere dafür schlechter.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

instagib schrieb:


> Im Banding Test sehe ich das innerhalb von 2 Sekunden in welcher Bittiefe der Monitor arbeitet.


Schön für dich, aber was willst du damit sagen?



instagib schrieb:


> Gute Grafikmonitore haben alle 10bit pro Kanal.


Du kannst die Aussage noch ein paar mal wiederholen, richtig wird sie dadurch nicht. 
Oder willst du behaupten der NEC Spectra Reference sei ein schlechter Grafikmonitor?
Der CG243 ist auch ein grottiger Monitor, der CG275 sowieso. 



instagib schrieb:


> Im Direktvergleich mit einem 10Bit  Eizo sieht man das sehr deutlich im Grauverlauf.


Du weißt schon, das Eizo teilweise 6bit Panel verbaut oder? 
Und dir ist auch sicher klar, dass nur das Panel noch lange keinen guten Grauverlauf garantiert!


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

> Und dir ist auch sicher klar, dass nur das Panel noch lange keinen guten Grauverlauf garantiert!



Was sonnst? Der Standfuß?  
Das ich mit einem xVA/xPS einen besseren Grauverlauf erziele als mit einem TN ist immer der Fall.
Selbst wenn der TN einen guten Grauverlauf darstellt (Gibt es mittlerweile auch) bleibt der Blickwinkel so begrenzt das ab 20" ein deutlicher Kontrast-Shift   zu erkennen ist sobald man den Kopf ein wenig bewegt.
Daher würde ich bei 20"+ nie und nimmer auf TN setzen.



> Du weißt schon, das Eizo teilweise 6bit Panel verbaut oder?


 
 Kenne keinen einzigen Eizo  mit einem 6Bit xVA/xPS Panel.
Auch der günstigere Allrounder für 300€ hat mittlerweile 10Bit.

FS2333
Anstelle einer gängigen 8-Bit LUT hat der FS2333 eine
monitorinterne 10-Bit LUT (30-Bit R/G/B). Dabei werden,
aus einer Farbpalette von 1,06 Milliarden Farben die am
besten geeigneten 16,77 Millionen Farben gleichzeitig
dargestellt. Das Resultat sind deutlich gleichmässigere
und feinere Farbabstufungen sowie Graustufen-
Tonverläufe verglichen mit Standard 8-Bit Monitoren.


----------



## Ratibor (4. April 2013)

@ Instagib 
Den Monitor Gamma Regler justieren?  - bringt nichts 
Noch das alte ICM Profil am Rechner vom vorherigen Monitor? - Kann ich nicht sagen da ich den monitor nicht mehr habe aber ich denke nicht.
An der Grafikkarte etwas verstellt? nö


----------



## lolinger123 (4. April 2013)

@TE:

Für welchen Monitor hast du dich eigtl. entschieden ?


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

> Noch das alte ICM Profil am Rechner vom vorherigen Monitor? - Kann ich nicht sagen...



Das solltest du mal überprüfen bevor du den nächsten Monitor ansteckst.
 ICM Profile die per Windows Update geladen oder mitgeliefert werden sind für die Tonne.
Egal welcher Monitorhersteller. Gab da immer wieder Probleme.

In der Farbverwaltung solltest du KEIN Profil zugewiesen haben. (Standard SRGB - sonnst nichts!).
Im Gerätemanager sollte PnP-Monitor stehen.

Solange nur eine Soft-Kalibration am Monitor direkt durchgeführt wird anhand von Referenzbildern darf kein anderes Profil in der Verwendung sein außer das Standardprofil (SRGB).

Ich wünsche dir bei der Monitorsuche alles Gute, wie gesagt ... irgendeinen Kompromiss musst du bei der derzeitigen Technologie eingehen  
Bei 27" würde ich zu xPS mit moderatem Overdrive tendieren.
Der  Asus PB278Q hat einen höheren Input Lag, dürfte aber sonnst einer der besten 27" Allrounder sein.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

instagib schrieb:


> Was sonnst? Der Standfuß?


Ein Monitor besteht aus mehr als nur einem Panel und dem Gehäuse!



instagib schrieb:


> Kenne keinen einzigen Eizo  mit einem 6Bit xVA/xPS Panel.


Zum Beispiel der Eizo EV2436WFS-BK.
Dein angeführter FS2333-BK hat auch kein 8bit Panel, sondern nur ein 6bit Panel mit FRC, die LVDS-Verbindung zur Elektronik ist aber 8bit breit.
Der Dell U2312HM und der Dell U2412M sind zwei weitere Beispiele für IPS-Monitore mit 6bit Panel.


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

> Zum Beispiel der Eizo EV2436WFS-BK.
> Dein angeführter FS2333-BK hat auch kein 8bit Panel, sondern nur ein 6bit Panel mit FRC, die LVDS-Verbindung zur Elektronik ist aber 8bit breit.
> Der Dell U2312HM und der Dell U2412M sind zwei weitere Beispiele für IPS-Monitore mit 6bit Panel.



Mir ist das ziemlich egal wie da was angebunden ist.
Wenn 10Bit drauf steht und ich im Grauverlauf kein Banding erkenne dann glaube ich den Angaben.
Der EV2436WFS hat laut Datenblatt auch eine 10 Bit (10-10-10) LUT.

Ausserdem ist leichtes Banding dies man im Normalfall nur im Test erkennt kein Totschlag-Argument.
Es gibt etliche weitere Faktoren in denen ein Monitor Gut sein sollte.
Die Serienstreuung muß man auch noch berücksichtigen.

Wegen Kleinigkeiten würde ich   einen Monitor definitiv nicht austauschen. Kann erfahrungsgemäß nur schlimmer werden!

Dieser Black DingsBums Bug bzw. Fehler (oder was das auch immer sein soll!) wäre aber natürlich genauso wie "stärkeres" Ghosting für mich ein No-Go.


----------



## soth (4. April 2013)

Durch eine LUT Tabelle hat das Panel aber keine höhere Bittiefe! Das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du möchtest!


----------



## Pauldusler (4. April 2013)

instagib schrieb:


> Anscheinend verstehen hier einige nicht das es bei Monitoren auf Grund der Panelart und des Einsatzgebietes immer einen Kompromiss gibt.
> 
> Dazu gibt es eine Overdrive Funktion - Mit der kannst du die Schaltzeit einstellen.
> Kurze Schaltzeit - Ghosting
> ...



Wenn du einen aktuellen 3D-Monitor besitzen würdest, wüsstest du, dass man in den Monitor-Settings nichts einstellen kann außer Kontrast und Lightboost. Alle anderen Optionen sind im 3D-Modus gesperrt (zumindest beim Asus VG278H und Benq XL2720T). Die von dir angesprochene Overdrive-Funktion steht nur im 2D-Modus zur Verfügung.



> Der Gelbstich liegt bei dir vermutlich am TN Panel. TN ist in dieser Monitorgröße nicht mehr Blickwinkelstabil.
> Ab 20" erkennt man deutliche Farbenverschiebungen.
> Weiß > Gelb
> Rot > Orange
> ...



Den Gelbstich habe ich ja in den Griff bekommen. Ich fands nur ärgerlich dass sämtliche Modi derart falsch kalibriert waren und der User erst mal selber Hand anlegen muss. Beim Asus VG278H hatte kein Modi einen derartigen Gelbstich. Weiß wird da standardmäßig als weiß angezeigt und nicht grün oder gelb. Und das nennt sich dann Profi-Einstellung von Progamern


----------



## instagib (4. April 2013)

> Wenn du einen aktuellen 3D-Monitor besitzen würdest, wüsstest du, dass man in den Monitor-Settings nichts einstellen kann außer Kontrast und Lightboost.



Niemals, 3D interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Wenn dann müsste da schon ein 3D Beamer her.
Mit dem Thema 3D habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung.



> Den Gelbstich habe ich ja in den Griff bekommen. Ich fands nur ärgerlich dass sämtliche Modi derart falsch kalibriert waren und der User erst mal selber Hand anlegen muss.



Das ist wegen der Serienstreuung.
Hab mal 3 baugleiche Eizo begutachtet - waren alle 3 verschieden.
Die vordefinierten Modi sind eben auch nur grobe Annäherungen.
Ist bei Fernsehern aber auch so und war auch zu Röhrenzeiten so!


----------



## Ratibor (6. April 2013)

Noch habe ich mich leider für keinen Monitor entschieden^^...


----------



## instagib (7. April 2013)

Ratibor schrieb:


> Noch habe ich mich leider für keinen Monitor entschieden^^...


 
Bei der aktuellen TFT Technologie inklusive der LED Probleme kann man sich generell nur für das kleinere Übel entscheiden 

Wenn man heute einen 2000€ TFT sieht sagt man: Ja ganz nett.
Damals sagte man zu einer 2000€ Röhre:  OMFG!

Schade das man keine Röhren mehr produziert. 
Bei TFT Monitoren tut sich kaum etwas in der Entwicklung (Viele Verbesserungen bringen ja auch immer Nachteile mit sich).
TFTs sind nun mal leicht, flach und billig in der Produktion/Lager/Lieferung...

Plane Röhren kann man schon lange herstellen.
Der einstige wirkliche Pluspunkt von TFTs für den Desktop war nie wirklich einer wenn man es genau nimmt.
Dient nur zur Gewinnmaximierung. Ein Schiff voll mit leichten/schmalen TFT Monitoren bringt eben mehr als 30-50 Kg Kisten Röhren.


----------



## Ratibor (7. April 2013)

Nicht umsonst hat sich der satz "Fu** this world" in den letzten monaten zu meinem lieblingssatz entwickelt.^___^  Ich meine wo leben wir denn bitte wenn es keinen wirklich zufriedenstellenden Monitor für Spieler gibt?!?! xD... Von mir aus kann das ding auch 1000-2000 euro kosten aber wenigstens sollte es einen solchen Monitor mal im angebot geben.


----------



## Painkiller (8. April 2013)

> Ich meine wo leben wir denn bitte wenn es keinen wirklich zufriedenstellenden Monitor für Spieler gibt?!?!


Es gibt durchaus zufriedenstellende Monitore für Spieler. Das Problem sind nur deine Auswahlkriterien und Wünsche. Du suchst die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau und keinen "zufriedenstellenden" Monitor. Und die berühmte Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nun leider nicht. Von daher wirst du wohl oder übel Abstriche machen müssen, oder aber du verzichtest auf einen neuen Monitor, und suchst dir in Ebay einen gebrauchten Röhrenmonitor.


----------



## instagib (8. April 2013)

> Ich meine wo leben wir denn bitte wenn es keinen wirklich zufriedenstellenden Monitor für Spieler gibt?!?!



Einen TN der schneller ist, dafür aber nicht Blickwinkelstabil und in den meisten Fällen relativ Kontrast/Farbarm.

Der beste nicht TN  müsste der Eizo FS2333 sein. 
Wenn dir der auch nicht zusagt dann gibt es keinen Monitor der deinen Ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## Ratibor (8. April 2013)

60 hz sage ich da nur...  Einen reinen PLASMA gaming monitor wünsche ich mir!  Für windows zwar ungeeignet aber zum zocken wäre das doch der reine wahnsinn.  Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich selbst mit den 120hz trotzdem noch relativ starke probleme mit der bewegungsunschärfe habe... Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Könnt ihr auf einem lcd spielen ohne dass ihr von der beweungsunschärfe gestört werdet? Selbst mit dem neuen trick bei 120hz monitoren stört mich die bewegungsunschärfe vorallem bei egoshootern sehr. Dass ich mit einem röhrenmonitor zufrieden sein werde bezweifle ich mal sehr stark aber einen versuch ists ja mal wert.


----------



## Toast mit Mett (9. April 2013)

Na klasse, hatte eigentlich vor den HE zu kaufen. Dann muss ich mich nach nem anderen Moni umsehen. Auf welches Gerät seit ihr ausgewichen ?


----------



## Toco (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

habe nun auch den HE von asus. leider war bei mir keine cd dabei und kein handbuch... wurde wohl schon einmal verschickt?!? naja, meine frage ist nun was auf der cd drauf war? war da irgendwas drauf um den monitor einzustellen? ne monitordatei für windows? 

und kann einer mal ein paar richtwerte posten für den HE? ich komme mit der kalibrierung nicht so zurecht und kann mich nicht entscheiden... soll man am monitor kalibiereren oder in der nvidia systemsteuerung?

Edit: mein monitor wurde september 2012 gefertigt laut rückseite... kann es sein dass ich b-ware bekommen habe?? (9 monate alt + handbuch & cd nicht vorhanden)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn Handbuch und CD nicht enthalten sind, ist das immer ein Indiz auf B-Ware. 
Wie sah die Verpackung aus? Hattest du das Gefühl, dass diese schonmal geöffnet wurde?
Einen TN Monitor per Colorimeter zu kalibrieren, macht nur in den wenigsten Fällen Sinn, eine solch gute Farbgenauigkeit wie mit einem FS2333/EV2336/EV2436/PB278Q/U2713H/EV2736 wirst du mit einem TN Panel in der Regel nie erreichen.
Das posten von Richtwerten hilft auch relativ wenig, da jeder Monitor produktionsbedingt etwas andere Eigenschaften hat.

Hier wäre eine kleine Auswahlmöglichkeit den Monitor einzustellen (Auszug aus dem Sammelthread):



Spoiler



*Wie finde ich die für mich passende Einstellung? *

Nun, dazu gibt es diverse Hilfsmittel. Welche das sind, werden wir hier aufzeigen.

Hilfsmittel:

- Wenn´s schnell gehen muss-Test
Einfach eine Blu-Ray in das Laufwerk und die Farben anhand des laufenden    Films passend einstellen. Zum Empfehlen: Transformers oder Inception
*ACHTUNG:* Wirklich perfekte Ergebnise kann man damit aber nicht erreichen, da jeder Film eine andere Farbgestalltung hat! 

- Monitortest
Der Monitorpionier "Eizo" bietet zum Beispiel auf seiner Website einen Monitortest zum kostenlosen Download an.
EIZO: Monitortest

- Windows 7
Was die wenigsten wissen ist, das Windows 7 bereits ein eigenes Tool    integriert hat, um den Monitor passend einstellen zu können.
_Startmenü --> Suchfeld --> colorcpl.exe --> Enter_

- Tool zum finden von Pixelfehlern
PRAD | Testprogramme | TFT-Test

- Schlierentest
PRAD | Testprogramme | Schlierentest

- All-in-One Test
PassMark MonitorTest - Test monitors and LCD flat panel screens


- Gedruckte Vorlage
Also ein z.B. Kalibrationsbild ausdrucken und zum Abgleich nehmen     (liefert schon einmal die passende Abstimmung für die Bearbeitung     eigener Drucksachen). Wenn Zweifel an der Farbechtheit des Druckers     bestehen, alternativ mit Printmedien versuchen, die ihre Inhalte (z.T.     zeitversetzt) auch digital anbieten (z.B. ältere PCGH-Artikel im alten     Heft und auf aktueller DVD. Dabei beachten dass Papier nicht immer     reinweiß ist)

- Der eigene Augen-Test
Unser meschliches Auge ist wohl noch immer der beste Test, um    festzustellen ob wir mit einem Bild zufrieden sind. Daher: Nie zu 100%    auf Programme und Tools verlassen, sondern ggf. manuell das Bild    abändern, bis es einem zusagt. 


Zu beachten ist jedoch folgendes:

- Stärkere Farbstiche können auch durch die Serienstreuung bedingt sein.     Ggf. lohnt sich ein Austausch des Monitors. (Neukauf oder RMA)
- Farbkorrekturen knabbern an der Zahl der darstellbaren Farben. Wer     eine Farbe stark runterregelt, riskiert Banding (ein Grund mehr für     Monitore, die so etwas gar nicht erst nötig haben)                           

Und was ist mit den kostenpflichtigen Tools/Geräten?

Einige Hersteller bieten kostenpflichtige Tools/Geräte zur Justierung    der Farbdarstellung an. Diese Tools sind aber für den Home-Anwender    (Außnahme: Hobby-Fotografen) unnötig. Die oben genannten Tools sind    völlig ausreichend für eine gute Farbkallibierung.

Für Hobby bzw. Profifotografen, Webdesigner, Videobearbeitung, AutoCAD    etc. sind diese hauptsächlich vorgesehen, da die Farbdarstellung auf    Grafiken, Fotos, Videos und Ausdrucken übereinstimmen muss. 

-  X-Rite
-  Datacolor
-  Pantone



Aufgrund von bald anstehenden Monitor-Review bewerbungen (ich hoffe, dass ich Reviewsampels bekomme ), habe ich mich in das Thema rund um Colorimeter ausgiebig eingelesen.
Und der sinnvollste Einstieg ist meines Erachtens das I1Display Pro von X-Rite: http://www.amazon.de/X-Rite-EODIS3-...6931&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=xrite+i1+display
Das i1 Display Pro ist das günstigste Colorimeter mit einem anorganischen Filter.
Dadurch altert es kaum bis gar nicht, im Gegensatz zu Produkten mit organischem Filter, welche dadurch im Laufe der Zeit ständig an Präzision verlieren.


----------



## Toco (9. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank. 
Eigentlich fehlt auch klinkekabel, garantiekarte und schnellhandbuch.. 
Und die Ausleuchtung unten und oben ist nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle bei schwarzen spielszenen... ziemlich weiße ränder... vielleicht war das der grund für den vorbesitzer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

Toco schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Eigentlich fehlt auch klinkekabel, garantiekarte und schnellhandbuch..
> Und die Ausleuchtung unten und oben ist nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle bei schwarzen spielszenen... ziemlich weiße ränder... vielleicht war das der grund für den vorbesitzer.


 
Könntest du ein Bild von den "weißen Rändern" machen? Sind diese auf dem Gehäuse oder im Panel?
Handelt es sich eventuell um Lichthöfe?
Wie viel hast du für den Monitor gezahlt? Ich würde diesen an deiner Stelle zurückschicken, fehlendes Zubehör ist das eine, eine fehlende Garantiekarte geht aber mal gar nicht.


----------



## Toco (10. Juli 2013)

ja ich meine  die besagten lichthöfe... ist mir bei metro aufgefallen, dass ja öfters ziemlich dunkel ist. hatten einen druchmesser von ca 1cm vom rand weg... ich hab ca. 370€ bezahlt über geizhals. dafür hatte ich eigentlich mehr verlangt... der rechner geht jetzt wieder zurück. kann leider kein foto machen, da die cam das nicht richtig einfangen kann. hab keine vernünftige hier.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

Toco schrieb:


> ja ich meine  die besagten lichthöfe... ist mir bei metro aufgefallen, dass ja öfters ziemlich dunkel ist. hatten einen druchmesser von ca 1cm vom rand weg... ich hab ca. 370€ bezahlt über geizhals. dafür hatte ich eigentlich mehr verlangt... der *rechner* geht jetzt wieder zurück. kann leider kein foto machen, da die cam das nicht richtig einfangen kann. hab keine vernünftige hier.


 
Du meinst sicherlich, dass der Monitor zurück geht. 
Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen. 370€ für einen VG278H ohne Zubehör und Garantiekarte. 370€ kostet der neure VG278HE (dafür wird bei diesem allerdings auch keine 3D Vision Brille mitgeliefert).
Bei welchem Shop hast du den Monitor gekauft?
Wenn nur der 1 cm vom Rand weg etwas heller ist, dann sind das noch keine gravierenden Lichthöfe.
Trotz dessen solltest du den Monitor zurück schicken.


----------



## Toco (10. Juli 2013)

ahh natürlich mein ich den monitor...  ich habe den bei hardwareversand gekauft und über geizhals... da ging dann noch 20 euro runter wenn ich mich nicht täusche... statt 390€ 370€ ca.
jetzt sehe ich gerade dass sie den monitor für 499 drin haben?!!? was ist denn da passiert?!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

Toco schrieb:


> ahh natürlich mein ich den monitor...  ich habe den bei hardwareversand gekauft und über geizhals... da ging dann noch 20 euro runter wenn ich mich nicht täusche... statt 390€ 370€ ca.
> jetzt sehe ich gerade dass sie den monitor für 499 drin haben?!!? was ist denn da passiert?!


 
Der VG278H ist ein EOL (End of Life) Modell, dass vom VG278HR endgültig abgelöst wurde.
Wenn ein Modell nicht mehr produziet wird und nur noch bei wenigen Shops vorrätig ist, geht der Preis rapide nach oben. Der VG278H ist die 499€ niemals wert, zumal der HR günstiger ist:
ASUS VG278HR, 27" (90LME6301T02231C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wer keine 3D Brille benötigt, ist mit dem VG278HE oder falls es kleiner werden darf, VG248QE wesenlicht besser bedient.


----------

